# All Slavic languages: heel



## Thomas1

Hi,

I was wondering what do you call hell (first/last slice of bread) in your Slavic language? If a litteral translation is possible it would be appreciated too. 

In Polish it's:
piętka - little heel
dupka - little ass
przylepka - little sticker


Any Polish foreros who know of different terms which function in Polish, please submit them as well.



Thanks in advance,
Thomas


----------



## Jana337

Ah, your favorite topic. 

Czech:
Patka, little heel
Skrojek, krájet - to cut, i.e. "what is cut off"

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ah, your favorite topic.
> 
> Czech:
> Patka, little heel
> Skrojek, krájet - to cut, i.e. "what is cut off"
> 
> Jana


 It just occured to me that I wanted to ask about that some time after that thread on English only forum, always had something more important to inquire about and since it occured to me now... 

"Skrojek" sounds familiar to me, there's no such word in Polish but technically you could make something like that and it could mean a cut of something but not a full quality piece of it, something more or less like a scrap, am I on the good path to understand its literal meaning?

There's also such word as "kromka" in Polish which is also a bit similar to "skrojek" and it means a (full, regular) piece of bread, what word do you use?


----------



## Jana337

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> It just occured to me that I wanted to ask about that some time after that thread on English only forum, always had something more important to inquire about and since it occured to me now...
> 
> "Skrojek" sounds familiar to me, there's no such word in Polish but technically you could make something like that and it could mean a cut of something but not a full quality piece of it, something more or less like a scrap, am I on the good path to understand its literal meaning?
> 
> There's also such word as "kromka" in Polish which is also a bit similar to "skrojek" and it means a (full, regular) piece of bread, what word do you use?


Do you mean a slice? That would be krajíc (same verb, again).

Jana


----------



## admor82

In Russian "_*"горбу’шка" *_" (fe.) - literal -   a small humpback [_*garbu*__*’shka*_]


----------



## skye

I call it "krajec".


----------



## vasil

In Macedonian it's "kraeshnik"


----------



## Juri

Last slice of bread in Slovenian is "krajec" and "krajček".


----------



## Maja

In Serbian "krajac" (as of bread) or "krajičak" (small piece).

Pozdrav!


----------



## Encolpius

Czech and Polish "little heel"? *Slovak *pätka?


----------



## ilocas2

Thomas1 said:


> (first/last slice of bread)





Jana337 said:


> Czech:
> Patka, little heel
> Skrojek, krájet - to cut, i.e. "what is cut off"



I also heard to use word *prdel* (= ass) for it.


----------



## itreius

Croatian

_okrajak_

Regionally, there's _skrajec/skrajac_.


----------



## marco_2

Bulgarian: *краешник *(kraeshnik)


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
окраєць
цілушка
партика


----------



## Sobakus

Besides *горбушка* we have *краюха/краюшка* as well. And if you say отрежь *корочку* (crust), you will get the same thing.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

slice (of bread) = *krajec (chleba)*


Encolpius said:


> Czech and Polish "little heel"? *Slovak *pätka?


Never heard of "pätka" in this context, I guess I'm familiar only with the word "krajec" (which may be used for any slice, be it first, third, seventh, last or whatever).


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> Never heard of "pätka" in this context, I guess I'm familiar only with the word "krajec" (which may be used for any slice, be it first, third, seventh, last or whatever).



    I've heard it in meaning of the end part(s) of a bread since my very childhood. But not with prehlasované ä, just patka. I used this word as well.


----------



## morior_invictus

Thomas1 said:


> I was wondering what do you call he*e*l (first/last slice of bread) in your Slavic language? If a litteral translation is possible it would be appreciated too.


Hi Thomas,
a heel, i.e. an end of a loaf of bread is called "*konček*" in Slovak.


----------

